# ACK-e6 vs, AC-e6 made in China



## vdotmatrix (Oct 17, 2012)

I bought what I thought was a used ACK-E6 power adapter to use with my 5dM3 from someone in Plano , TX. When I get the item it says AC-E6 on the transformer and Canon INC. MAde in CHina.

I cannot find any additional info on the 2 models...

Anyone have any thoughts?

thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2012)

I believe that the AC-E6 plus a DR-E6 is the same as the ACK-E6. You can purchase the DR-E6 separately and use it with the AC-E6 adapter.
The problem is that counterfitters also produce similar units with the same model number. You can buy counterfit ones for under $10.


----------



## vdotmatrix (Oct 18, 2012)

This is what worries me.It has CANON written all over it. It says CANON, INC made in China.

How can I tell this is counterfit. Where can I find out difinitively?


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 18, 2012)

Call canon, show them photos of it, the might be able to tell u about it.


----------

